# AVR upgrade.



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I have narrowed my research down to 2 receivers Marantz SR 6008 ($ 920 ) or Denon AVR-x4000 ($ 1070 ). Both have a 3yr. warranty,both have amp preouts ,power is close. Marantz -110w per channel , Denon- 125 w. X4000 has better Audyssey room correction with SUB EQ. Presently using an entry level pioneer avr, sound improvement should be great with either. Please weigh in with your opinion.:spend:


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm in the same boat you are with selecting an AVR. From what I've read, I think you're gonna get most folks suggesting whatever offers the best room correction. The X4000 will no doubt be the winner in this category. Happy shopping!


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Chris. Have you narrowed your choices?


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

X4000, SR7008, or 4520ci. Depends on the efficiency of the speakers I end up going with. Also still intrigued by the eMotiva stuff. I've got a few months, by then who knows .


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool, hard to go wrong with any of those choices. The Emotiva stuff is awesome,but living in Canada not a wise option for me. Later, when I am ready for new speakers,hopefully the new Chane L7s will be out. They look like thry will be an awesome speaker. Happy Listening.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

If I were buying I would go with the best room correction software. I had a upper level Denon 4800 for about 8 years or so when it finally had an issue I had it repaired and the same issue came back a year or two later I bought an Integra(Onkyo) mainly cause that's what my local shop had but I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Denon again.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Brandon. I do like the X4000.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Jon is making us wait. He hinted there would be news last week....but nothing yet. From comments, I think he has them ready for demo, just not ready to release. I plan on getting a pair myself.

For your receiver, have you considered A4Less with a $50, five year warranty?

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/denavr4520ci/denon-avr-4520ci-denon-s-flagship-home-theater-receiver-150wpc/1.html

If I were buying an AVR today, that would be the one.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, that is an awesome receiver, but shipping to Canada and back if I needed any warranty repairs would be too costly. Also the WAF would not be there for a $1500-1600 reciever.With exchange and shipping. Thanks Quenten.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I've always liked Marantz, maybe it's the name, the mystique, the time I was young and impressionable, the time I spent in Japan??? I dunno. I also really like Denon, case in point I just can't seem to get rid of my old 3805 even though I really, really want something with HDMI. 

I think that the X4000 is a better value than the SR6800


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Mark I am leaning towards the X4000.A little more features, the best Audyssey, a little more power and same warranty. If I knew which one would last 10yrs it would be an easy pick. However all electronics are a longevity risk.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Blainetsuds said:


> Thanks Mark I am leaning towards the X4000.A little more features, the best Audyssey, a little more power and same warranty. If I knew which one would last 10yrs it would be an easy pick. However all electronics are a longevity risk.


With products at the upper end of a line it's often the technology that falls behind rather than a component failure. I've replaced a few perfectly functional AVRs for people because their DVD player died, and the new BD player only had HDMI out. The old AVR had no HDMI, so that dictated a new AVR. And in one case the TV was wired with component cables, so that had to be changed to HDMI too. 

All because component technology died, and HDMI replaced it. In the future we'll have some new version of HDMI which may not be as radical a change, but depending on what media we're dealing with, old HDMI may not handle all features. If you had a component-only AVR and upgraded to an HDMI 1.1 AVR, you still couldn't handle current audio formats found on BDs, just as an example.

For this reason I usually suggest buying the most current device possible. They cost a bit more than the ones being discontinued but you get a bit more out of their lifespan. 

The X4000 is on its way out. A fine AVR, I own one myself and love it. The new replacement doesn't have much that's compelling...except perhaps Atmos, which is yet to be known for sure, but very likely. The exact feature set of the new unit hasn't been published.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks qazoink, I do not (as of yet)have any desire to switch over to an atmos system. My home does not allow for in ceiling speakers and the proposed reflective speakers sound gimmicky. I also have cathedral ceilings in my listening room. I do not mind buying quality outgoing products for the savings and also hopefully no new product bugs. This hobby is expensive enough without chasing the newest features.


----------



## lizrussspike (Aug 18, 2014)

Blainetsuds said:


> I have narrowed my research down to 2 receivers Marantz SR 6008 ($ 920 ) or Denon AVR-x4000 ($ 1070 ). Both have a 3yr. warranty,both have amp preouts ,power is close. Marantz -110w per channel , Denon- 125 w. X4000 has better Audyssey room correction with SUB EQ. Presently using an entry level pioneer avr, sound improvement should be great with either. Please weigh in with your opinion.:spend:


Was looking at the X4000 and then the 4520, but I came across the SR7008 and Love it. With the XT32, you cannot go wrong. Love have the ability to Audysy two subs, in the system. Audysy does a great job. Either way they are both of the D & M product line, so you can't go wrong, just which is the better deal. I am mostly speaking for the 4520, which I helped my buddy set up, and the SR7008. I went with those, as I have 9.2 set up, which narrowed down my choice as well. I am limited on space for more speakers, so I could not do 11.2.
Hope that helps as well. If you are going 5.1 or 7.1, then the X4000 should be an excellent choice, if you are looking to go to a 9 channel or 11 channel set up, well you may want to look at the SR7008 or the 4520.
I upgraded from an older Pioneer 1018, and am very pleased with that decision.
Russ


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks lizrusspike. In my ongoing research I have the 4520 on my list but the amazon reviews were fairly critical on this unit. However SR7008 looks great. I had better hurry up and pick one, if it is the X4000 they are going fast.


----------



## lizrussspike (Aug 18, 2014)

Blainetsuds said:


> Thanks lizrusspike. In my ongoing research I have the 4520 on my list but the amazon reviews were fairly critical on this unit. However SR7008 looks great. I had better hurry up and pick one, if it is the X4000 they are going fast.


I do love my SR7008 and runs cool to the touch. I have read about the X4000, and it seems that the AVS forum users love that model from Denon as well. just matching to your set up, as you can't loose with either of the D & M product. Have a great weekend, and good luck!


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks you to.


----------

